# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Anyone know what is this?

## killkyo

Anyone able to tell me what is the white flower like thing that's in the photo?

----------


## BFG

Thats a pest Mojano anemone if I am not wrong. Will spread and become more, stings fishes too!

----------


## killkyo

Thanks. Any ideas on how to remove them effectively?

----------


## saturnz17

Hmm..it should be aiptasia anemone bro  :Smile: 

2 ways to get rid from what I know:-

1) Get peppermint shrimp or copperband butterfly
2) Commercial products to get rid of aiptasia


Please DO NOT manually scrap it off or you may end up them multiplying!

----------


## saturnz17

FYI, tis is a mojano anemone

----------


## BFG

Oops, mixed up! Best is to remove the base it attaches to.

----------


## limz_777

> Thanks. Any ideas on how to remove them effectively?


high tech way i seen before is to use a laser , just point and kill

----------


## killkyo

Laser? What kind of laser will that be? 
I can't add shrimps as you see, its in a puffer tank, he eats anything that moves, not sure about copperband butterfly though but I had too many bad experience with adding tankmates for him.

----------


## limz_777

> Laser? What kind of laser will that be? 
> I can't add shrimps as you see, its in a puffer tank, he eats anything that moves, not sure about copperband butterfly though but I had too many bad experience with adding tankmates for him.


on second thoughts , might be easy for you to remove it manually , the laser treatment is used for outbreaks in deep full corals tank

----------


## killkyo

Alright. Thanks for all the info here.

----------


## jasonpoh1975

Aiptasia. feed it kalkwasser and watch it die, before they multiply out of control.

----------


## jasonpoh1975

spore has a ban on laser more powerful than 0.005 or was it 0.02 Watt..can't rem. Don't be caught with a 1 watt laser killing aiptasia or cockroaches.

----------


## dkwb

How big is your porcupine and tank?

----------

